# 5 year old & surgery. (help/advice!)



## Amy1029 (Dec 29, 2013)

At my son's 5 year well check, the dr couldn't find his right testicle. Previous doctors just said "we'll wait & see if it comes down on its own" This new dr is saying they should have done the surgery when he was 2-3, not waited this long. Anyway, we got an ultrasound done. It's in his Inguinal Canal, about mid-way but its in there deep(the pedi couldn't feel it at all) & it's much smaller than his left one. So, our Urologist appointment/consultation is Jan. 6. I assume they'll schedule surgery during that time.

My major concerns are..I've done research. Most Orchiopexys occur before the child is 2(not potty trained etc) Will he wet himself the first few days? Or will he pretty much be normal? How long will he be tender? I'm scared he's going to be mad at me for taking him there(sounds stupid but yeah..lol) Please talk to me about recovery from this, and especially if your child was over the "normal" age of having this surgery.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I haven't had this happen with any of my boys but I had a friend whose 3 year old son went through it. His doctor gave him hormone injections to try to get it to descend but it didn't work and they did the surgery. It was pretty simple - a small incision over the inguinal canal and the surgeon locates the testicle and its cord and moved into the scrotom. I think she said they also close the canal so that it cannot move back up. Recovery was straightforward, no issues at all.

If it were my son, I would explain everything to him. Kids often do better when they understand everything. Here's a nice article on explaining surgery to your child. Hope it helps. Good luck!


----------

